# Looking for a Onkyo Replacement for current Onkyo TX-NR906



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

I have add this unit for about 2 years and would like to stay with Onkyo but want to get the most bang for my buck and not shell out the same costs I did originally on a new unit, what models would you suggest? I admit I probably don't take advantage of most of the features in my current unit, in fact only have 5 speakers and subwoofer. Very interested in stuff that ties in with pcs and stuff, use surround sound and hdmi upscale heavily, want a unit that's going to last for awhile


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to the Shack!

Is there a reason you need to replace the 906? That receiver is to this day still one of the best they made it even uses a Huge power supply.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

want to get to 7.1 or 9.1 possibly and like some of the features in the new models like onscreen programming, Pandora, etc.. the going to black screen is not good for setup, 4k features? upscale on 906 could use better improvements


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 906 uses the HQV chip and is/was regarded as the very best so I think thats not an issue. You would need to step up into at least the Onkyo 3009 or 5009 (last years models) if you want anything better.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The 906 uses the HQV chip and is/was regarded as the very best so I think thats not an issue. You would need to step up into at least the Onkyo 3009 or 5009 (last years models) if you want anything better.


cool I was looking at 3009 and 5009, what line replaced the 906, as I don't see 9xxs anymore in product line? also is it work going to the 3010 or 5010 instead if I'm looking at the 3009 and 5009?

PS not throwing the 906 away moving it to the bedroom, just want to make sure I'm getting something better in the living room

if I don't go the 9.1 route and stay in the 7.1 what would be an upgrade to this unit? or am still looking at 5000 and 3000 series?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as I can tell there is very little difference between the 3009/10 and the 5009/10 other than the 5 series having a more efficient power supply using a Toroidal power transformer. and better actual power output.

The Onkyo 818 is a great choice as it offers just about everything the above receivers do but it does not have sub EQ meaning it wont EQ two subs separately and has a much lower power output.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> As far as I can tell there is very little difference between the 3009/10 and the 5009/10 other than the 5 series having a more efficient power supply using a Toroidal power transformer. and better actual power output.
> 
> The Onkyo 818 is a great choice as it offers just about everything the above receivers do but it does not have sub EQ meaning it wont EQ two subs separately and has a much lower power output.


if it was you would you go 5009 over 3010? on 9.1
on the 7.1 I havet heard great things in reviews on 818 and amazon actually stops selling it to investigate so that kind of scared me off on the 818, plus 717 I can get for almost half the cost as the 818, to be honest im so lost lol, that's why I came on here


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 717 is a big step down from the 818 The only "issue" I have herd thats confermed with the 818 is that it has a problem passing 1080p 24 video. Im going to assume that Onkyo has a firmware fix in the works to fix this. But I would personally go with the 5009 if I had the money to do it :spend:


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The 717 is a big step down from the 818 The only "issue" I have herd thats confermed with the 818 is that it has a problem passing 1080p 24 video. Im going to assume that Onkyo has a firmware fix in the works to fix this. But I would personally go with the 5009 if I had the money to do it :spend:


thanks for the info, I forgot to mention ive had for about the year on my 906 where when I switch between video sources on pc it goes black and doesn't come back until I power off and turn receiver back on, im sure its on its way out which is another reason looking for primary receiver to be replaced


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jwhiteman said:


> thanks for the info, I forgot to mention ive had for about the year on my 906 where when I switch between video sources on pc it goes black and doesn't come back until I power off and turn receiver back on, im sure its on its way out which is another reason looking for primary receiver to be replaced


That could be a handshake issue with HDMI and the HDCP, Quite common with PCs in particular


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> That could be a handshake issue with HDMI and the HDCP, Quite common with PCs in poarticular


good call, sometimes the best move is to do nothing, I think ill let the idea simmer for awhile lol


----------

